# Guess who the Spurs draft



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The NBA Draft is on Tuesday, and the Spurs currently have the 28th pick. Since it's always a mystery as to what the Spurs are going to do with their pick, I think it will be a fun little game to see who you guys predict the Spurs will draft. From looking at mock drafts, it's all over the place. I don't think I've seen any mock drafts that share the same player who they project the Spurs to take. Right now, I'm pretty baffled as to who they will take as well.




Guess it right, and you might just get a reward.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Martynas Andrieuskevius (whatever)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't really keep up with all the draft stuff so I'm just ganna say a name, Julius Hodge.

Edit: ooh! A reward? Like a cookie?! :biggrin:


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think they'll trade it, but I'll say Martynas Andriuskevicius.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ryan Gomes


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Didn't we trade it away in the Malik Rose trade?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Admiral said:


> Didn't we trade it away in the Malik Rose trade?


no


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Ersan Ilyasova


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Admiral said:


> Didn't we trade it away in the Malik Rose trade?




We traded away a pick that we acquired from Phoenix, which is why the Knicks are picking at #30.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Michael Jordan II


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I think they will end up trading the pick, or drafting a Euro player. That way, they won't have to worry about a contract or adding a player they don't need. They have too many issues to deal with already...Horry, Scola, L. Johnson, Big Dog, etc.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Let's see, a breakdown of what this team needs by position:



PG - Nope. Probably the last position we need to draft at with Parker and Beno both at 23 years old. If anything, a veteran will be brought in, certainly not another young PG.


SG - Good chance that it won't happen. Manu, Barry, and Devin Brown will be enough. Of course, if Devin is not going to be part of the team, a young SG could be enticing, but Devin will be back.


SF - This is it right here. If the Spurs draft anybody and actually keep them on Tuesday, it will be at this position. Bowen has a few good years left in him, but after that he's going to turn into Michael Curry. To build a dynasty, you have to plan ahead, and if there's a player that's good enough to convince the Spurs that he can take over for Bowen, then I'm sure the Spurs will take him. 


PF - I have no idea whatsoever why anyone would think the Spurs would take a PF. You can't forget Scola. Horry is up there in age, but Scola is 24 years old, and the only way the Spurs take a PF and keep him is if they know that Scola won't ever be a Spur.


C - The 2nd most likely, but what are the chances a good Center prospect would drop to #28? I could see it happening, but I'm doubting it.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Mike Ilic


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

An Euro. It's like it was meant to be.

You could do alot worse than Ilyasova falling to #28. He'd even fill that SF void Koko has pointed out.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mile Ilic


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Trade


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This Ersan Ilyasova guy sounds pretty interesting. The scouting report says he is a good man-to-man defender, and it says his body is pretty well developed (6'9 208). 


Apparently he has problems staying healthy, and he hasn't proven anything on the highest level of play (Senior level I suppose?).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Angelo Gigli


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This was about as hard as to guess who the Raptors wouldve pick at 7... Nobody wins!


----------

